# Quel(s) intérêt(s) à activer IPV6 sur ma box SFR ?



## bip815 (5 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,

Je vois qu'il est possible d'activer IPV6 sur ma box SFR NB6 reliée à la fibre.

Quel(s) intérêt(s) ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Avril 2015)

Salut

Je pense qu'à terme il faudra "y passer" donc autant le faire tout de suite. Ça ne va pas te changer la vie, mais tu ne prends pas de risque sachant que c'est réversible.
Quand j'avais la box chez Sfr (adsl mais pas fibre) je l'avais activé. Là je suis chez orange et la v6 n'est pas encore dispo. Je n'ai pas vu de différence.
Un peu de lecture.

@+


----------

